# PS4 or Xbox One?



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

It seems quite quiet in here, is anyone buying either of the 2 soon to be launched consoles?
Just a little light hearted poll to see if anyone has, no slagging matches needed. 

Personally, I've ordered the Xbox and won't be tempted by promises of the next Gran Turismo.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309662


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

PS4 for step son.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I was always PS and moved over to Xbox when PGR Racing was all the rage.
I got the next console, 360, on launch night and have had many happy years playing with my mates on Xbox Live (3 x 360's in that time).
The latest launch of Xbox One was a shambles, as was Microsofts launch of Windows 8.
They're losing the plot!
And they've lost my Live subsciption!
Cant wait for PS4


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Too hooked on Forza to step away, glad M$ listened to the people and decided against some of their ridiculous plans though. Always increases confidence to see one of the biggest companies in the world hold their hands up and change their plans.


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Sony killed the Dreamcast... Will never forgive them ... Xbox one for me, day one edition and forza ordered.. In all honestly do miss gran tourismo but the pain is still too raw..


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

PS4 for me and mates.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Developers say ps4 is more powerful


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PS4 for me. I am a Sony bod


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

PS4 is winning for me at the moment. But I wait till its actually out then maybe make my mind then.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

AndyVee said:


> Sony killed the Dreamcast... Will never forgive them ... Xbox one for me, day one edition and forza ordered.. In all honestly do miss gran tourismo but the pain is still too raw..


Snap!! :wave:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Xbox one for me.
Pre ordered with forza 5, fifa 14, Battlefield 4 and 12 months Xbox live.
All delivered to my door on launch day or before.

I bought a ps3 for gt4 and it was a massive disappointment so I sold it and got a Xbox with forza 3 and 4. Love f4 so much I've put over 300hours into it.


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Xbox one preordered here. Haven't bothered pre ordering any games as they won't sell out, comes with FIFA 14 pre loaded


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I have went for the xbox one as well cant wait till the 22nd


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i am getting Xbox One at launch and the ps4 next year when there is something i wish to play on it. So far i have my day one edition console + free fifa 14 + Day one edition Dead Rising 3 + Day one Ltd Edition Forza 5 pre ordered will also more than likely get Ryse and BF4 too


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Ps4 for me Xbox is for geeks :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Allways been a ps fan untill around 3 years ago and bought a xbox 360. But im more tempted by the ps4 than the xbox one. I shall wait untill they have been released and any bugs get fixed. Then ill decide. But favouring the ps4.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ps4 all the way boys and girls, all the way!!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

None for the time being seen as GTA5 is on PS3/Xbox 360 ... But i'd go for PS4 in a heartbeat..


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Ordered both cause i'm just obviously very greedy!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

vxlomegav6 said:


> None for the time being seen as GTA5 is on PS3/Xbox 360 ... But i'd go for PS4 in a heartbeat..


THIS :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

MEH4N said:


> THIS :thumb:


This too now.


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> None for the time being seen as GTA5 is on PS3/Xbox 360 ... But i'd go for PS4 in a heartbeat..


Game are doing a deal where if you buy gta5, battlefield 4, FIFA 14 and some other game I forgot and then upgrade to the next gen version you will get 40 trade in for the current gen version, which I think isn't too shabby


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Its the ps4 for me. Always been a ps fan and it hasnt changed. Although i do have the cash sitting here for both just in case there is something that tempts me


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was always an xbox fan for the last few years but I have to say the new PS4 looks like the one to have. 

I won't be buying either unfortunatly as I just don't have time for them any more. I bought a Xbox 360 at uni and had great fun playing it then but now I have a real job and a house to keep I don't find time any more  

Shame really as I have been thinking of a way to play GTA5. I have since sold the 360.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cant afford either any more now i am a dad.but if it was me, i would be all over the xbox.ps3 is a dust collector in our house,and the friends i do have that own ps3s dont seem to like online gaming too much or wearing headsets.maybe there just trying to avoid me lol.all my online gaming friends have xboxs. playstation for show,xbox for a pro!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Iv had a 360 for years, but will probably get a ps4.
Main reasons, price, gran tourismo (!), lots of friends online, superior performance, and the fact SONY dont want to take over my house as some brain ticking over in the living room a la xbox1

I rarely use the fancy xbl gold perks or netflix or whatever other kinda crap they ram onto gold.

But i do enjoy online playing, i dont enjoy paying for online (i pay for gold intermittently) and only about 7 people i know have an xbox with gold who are on my friends list.

One thing that im worried about ps4.......
The controller.

I cant stand the ps3 controller, and the xbox one is a beaut, almost as good as the nintendo 64 lol.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Was an xbox man for years, probably had 4 of the different 360 versions over the years but for past 12 months I've gone off the xbox experience and back to ps3. Think ps+, free games, last of us, uncharted etc have made me sony loyal.

PS4 for me this time around then :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

PS4 until XBOX brings out a new gears of war game,then that my twist my arm to get a XBOX one as well.SJ.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> I was always an xbox fan for the last few years but I have to say the new PS4 looks like the one to have.
> 
> I won't be buying either unfortunatly as I just don't have time for them any more. I bought a Xbox 360 at uni and had great fun playing it then but now I have a real job and a house to keep I don't find time any more
> 
> Shame really as I have been thinking of a way to play GTA5. I have since sold the 360.


Tell me about it. Haven't switched the 360 on for 7 months now 

I may still get the Xbox One assuming it still gets updates and DLC before the Playstation on COD.


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Have played on the Xbox one already, ten times better than the last console. The controller is also amazing in the hand. Battlefield 4, CoD ghosts and FIFA 14 were brilliant to play on as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

PS4 for me :thumb: 

But will be sticking with the PS3 for a while longer


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Ps4 but I haven't pre-ordered so I'm guessing getting one at launch will prove impossible so I will just sit patiently. 

Microsoft really annoyed me with all the restrictions they initially had for the XBOX ONE until Sony handed them their ass on a plate.

So Ps4 for me.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i was actually looking forward to the restrictions that MS was looking to implement, but it wasn't all down to MS all the big publishers wanted it too. Sony was supposed to go with the DRM also, Sony was also the first company to actually patent a form of game DRM but once they saw the Response that MS received they quietly changed their mind as too look like the saviour of Gaming. Im getting both consoles but not buying the ps4 till next year mainly because there are no games i wish to play on the system at present and i prefer Xbox live over PSN.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Got to be Xbox one because of halo!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Will psn be a subscription service?


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

No. But sony say to play multiplayer you will need a playstation plus account, but they also say some games will be free to play online? Work that out!! I say expect to pay £40-50 a year. Bummer


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

spookyZeus said:


> No. But sony say to play multiplayer you will need a playstation plus account, but they also say some games will be free to play online? Work that out!! I say expect to pay £40-50 a year. Bummer


That would be hilarious. 
All the Playstation lovers I know only have one because of free online.

Although I have had xbl for about 3 years without paying


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to wait and see if xbox releases the backwards compatibility patch for it as I've got tons of 360 games ,I'm using my ps3 a rest for the 360 lol it's been that long since I switched it on 

I remember watching an interview with Bill Gates years ago in which he said that he envisioned a one stop entertainment solution in the living room and it's looking like he's done it


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

its going to be both for me at launch. Like my toys  

But i am most looking forward to the ps4 - Not really looking for a full one stop - live tv pause xbox thing - got the sky box for that.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

ivor said:


> I'm going to wait and see if xbox releases the backwards compatibility patch for it as I've got tons of 360 games ,I'm using my ps3 a rest for the 360 lol it's been that long since I switched it on
> 
> I remember watching an interview with Bill Gates years ago in which he said that he envisioned a one stop entertainment solution in the living room and it's looking like he's done it


There will be no backwards compatibility patch for either console the architecture is completely different. The very first Xbox has more in common with the Xbox one than the 360 does. Both may offer some form of it in the future with cloud streaming ( Sony have already said they plan on this in the future and MS showed it working with halo 4 being played on a Tablet and a windows phone using the Azure cloud ) but at the moment it's not feasible until the Internet gets better.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well the American launch of the PS4 went well with a million sold so far but about 4,000 ( 0.4% ) suffering problems or hardware failures straight out of the box.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Would a pain if it arrives DOA and then u have to wait for new stock for a replacement, fingers crossed!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah well done Sony. but i would say that it may be above the 0.4% they said, that figure was announced before it launched and they had been talking about consoles that had been won in the Taco Bell competition. Both will have issues its only normal with new tech it comes down to how the companies deal with any issues that arise


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Less than 6 hours to wait now until we get our hands on the Xbox One, can not wait.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's here


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

mines will be delivered between 1.50 and 2.50


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> mines will be delivered between 1.50 and 2.50


3:15 - 4:15


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm banging my head against the wall with all of these darn updates. It's been turned on for 2 hours now and I still haven't started a game.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

John74 said:


> It's here


Congratulations:thumb:. You must be over the moon.

Im intrigued to learn how the Xbox One and PS4 compare before I make a purchase.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll just leave this here










That's right 2 xbox ones and it's awesome. 
Got a purple e36 M3 :-D on forza 5 already


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You selling one then? I'm sure I read somewhere one sold on eBay for £900. 

May have the option to get another PS4 and thinking about selling it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope. It's the gf's.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Ps4 pre-ordered. Hopefully picking her up next Friday :thumb:

I'm excited, been a long time since the last gen console launch, I feel kinda old now :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Having played on the One today, they are amazing gameplay on forza and fifa was incredible so realistic.

Must save and get one now.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Ps4 pre-ordered. Hopefully picking her up next Friday :thumb:
> 
> I'm excited, been a long time since the last gen console launch, I feel kinda old now :thumb:


Congratulations. Where from please?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

PS4 preordered here too (from GAME)


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I ordered an Xbone day one edition bundle on Thursday night and had it delivered yesterday lunchtime. Forza 5 is brilliant, esp. the Top Gear test track


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Congratulations. Where from please?


GAME.

Surprised they still had some available. I would have been laughed out of the shop if I had pre-ordered so late back in 2005.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

My local game was turning people away on Friday as they had sold out of Xbox One's. Looking forward to my mate getting a PS4 so I can try it out.


----------

